# Tog rigs for jetties



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I fish jetties for tog, I normally use what the local B & T old inlet has already made up. What is a good rig for catching tog from jetties. I see everything from top and bottom to u name it figs. Also when using a tog rig around the rocks do you use a swivel to stop line twist. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

hunter1 said:


> I fish jetties for tog, I normally use what the local B & T old inlet has already made up. What is a good rig for catching tog from jetties. I see everything from top and bottom to u name it figs. Also when using a tog rig around the rocks do you use a swivel to stop line twist. Thanks in advance.


Google "snafu" rig. Try different versions, you dont want a short drop, the lead clack will spook them. Also Dont want a drop so long it gets snagged up constantly. I'll use a swivel. Have you tried the jigs yet? Also if you can find hermit crab it is like tog crack. Best bait for them you can find. Typically they live in nasty welk shells, you can find them at low tide on gravel bottoms and oyster beds and around rocks.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Benji. I did pick up jigs.I'll make up some snafu rigs this week. Merry Christmas.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Single hook belmar rig or Alberto knie perfect tog rig if I'm fishing bigger baits. Never saw the need for both hooks on the snafu rig as big tog will straight up inhale a half a blue crab or more and leave no room for a missed hook set. If fishing smaller baits or lighter current the jig is nice, especially if sheepshead are still around and I want to suspend the bait. Better than the rig is the best bait so always fish fresh/live crabs first and save the weak and dead ones for chum or last resort baits. Last piece of advise I have is make sure you completely pick apart a spot. I can't tell you how many times I've thought the bite has died and moved literally ten feet or less and started catching again.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't particularly like the sacrificial lead idea of the "perfect" tog rig. The lead is the most expensive part of the rig. Especially if you're in heavy current. I'll tie one hook snafu rigs. Or I'll tie a small dropper loop in 50# fluoro to cat paw a bank sinker and snell a hook 20 ish inches from that for something quick and simple.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Benji said:


> I don't particularly like the sacrificial lead idea of the "perfect" tog rig. The lead is the most expensive part of the rig. Especially if you're in heavy current. I'll tie one hook snafu rigs. Or I'll tie a small dropper loop in 50# fluoro to cat paw a bank sinker and snell a hook 20 ish inches from that for something quick and simple.


I rarely lose a lead using that rig, but i understand your sentiment. I like the idea that if the lead is snagged with a big fish on i might break that lead off and get the fish. I usually use a 40lb 'breakaway" for the lead and 60lb flouro for the rest of the leader using that rig. With a Belmar style rig, i use the 60lb. for the entire length of the rig with a 30-50lb hook leader based on hook size, depth etc. and tie an overhand knot into the bottom lead to aid in breaking off snagged lead. again, these are all mostly pipe dreams when it comes to getting hung especially with a fish on, but those are the rigs i like to use, that's all.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Old spark plugs make good weights for tog fishing. It doesn't hurt the pocketbook if they break off.


----------



## Wrangler (May 30, 2018)

The rigs mentioned above work well for boat togging but not really at the jetty. You will get 100% snagged up on your first cast. (trust me on this.)

If you are fishing for tog, you want to use a pretty heavy leader. I wouldn't go under 40 lbs test, but I usually use 65. Asian friend at OC inlet uses a 100 lb braided line. I use 15-20 yards of 50lb mono top shot. The rig I make has the weight at the very bottom, and about 5-7 inches up, I will make a surgeons loop. The trick here is to attach a hook directly to this loop. (pass the loop through the hook eye and then put the shank through the loop and pull it tight) The hook should only be about an inch or two off the mainline. This will allow you to feel any bites instantly.

One of the most important things about this rig is to use as small of a weight as possible. I usually use two oz-4oz depends at OC inlet, but you fish out of IRI, sometimes you can get away with 3/4-1 oz Anything heavier will almost certainly assure a snag. Toss your line out about 15 yards. You slowly lift the rod 90 degrees and let line out about 2-3 turns of the spool. What you will notice is your line will seem to move in close to you and eventually will settle in a spot. Take up the slack slowly as it moves in and be ready for a bite. 

I am sure you already know this. You want to use a pretty long/stiff rod. I like to use the 9-11' Mod fast rod. If you get a bite or are going to reel in and check the bait, you want to pull as straight up and quickly as possible to try and clear getting snagged on the rocks. Also, you want to find an area that has slower moving water. An eddy is even better. If you fish for stripers at night, then you can use a standard rig and toss in these eddies and just let the eel keep moving around in the eddy. 

WEAR KORKERS ON THE ROCKS!:fishing:


----------



## Wrangler (May 30, 2018)

Gorge said:


> Old spark plugs make good weights for tog fishing. It doesn't hurt the pocketbook if they break off.


This with paper clip works! Only if I can get them


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wrangler, I had 40# braid put on the new reel, I picked up and plan to use 40# floro for a leader.So if I have it right, You tie the hook right to the mainline on the rig above the sinker. Do you use a swivel anywhere to stop line twist.What # test do you use for the rig, I like making my own rigs. Thank you. Oh ,I hate getting hooked on the rocks too.


----------



## Wrangler (May 30, 2018)

hunter1 said:


> Wrangler, I had 40# braid put on the new reel, I picked up and plan to use 40# floro for a leader.So if I have it right, You tie the hook right to the mainline on the rig above the sinker. Do you use a swivel anywhere to stop line twist.What # test do you use for the rig, I like making my own rigs. Thank you. Oh ,I hate getting hooked on the rocks too.


Honestly, as long as you are fishing off the rock, there isn't really a pre-tied rig. NO NEED to use fluoro at all. Just get cheapo Berkley mono from Walmart, it will last you forever. No swivel. Keep everything simple. Take 15-20 yards of #50 mono and use Albright knot to connect your mono and braid mainline. Tie a surgeon's loop at the end of the mono for a sinker, 5-7 inches up, tie a small dropper loop or surgeon's look for a hook. If you use #50 mono, 3/0 or 4/0 hook is easier to work with. Getting doubled up #50 mono through the tiny 2/0 hook eye is a pain in the butt. I feel like #40 might be too weak, but if you use long mono top shot and mainline doesn't touch the muscles on the rock, I think you can get away with it. 

Especially this time of the year, you will be deadsticking your rods and waiting for the tiny bite all day long. keep the rig simple is the key.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you. Have a Happy New Year. Tight lines


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

pick up a bag of assorted sized rocks and grab yourself a roll of duck tape. Wrap the tape around a rock, joining the two ends
of tape leaving an inch or so of a tag. Poke a hole in the tab for a line tie. Much less likely to snag and practically costless.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll tie my hook directly to my leader using a palomar knot no extra line hanging and ultra sensitive. When making the rig the hook must face upward then add a paper clip to hold sinker. When snagged the clip will open and hopefully your fish will be landed. This works great for soft biting fish like tog and sheeps head.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

Dropper rig with flouro line. Med gauge circle hook on short loop, facing up. You can direct tie to braided main line or use a small barrel swivel. Tie a loop at the bottom of the rig. Attach the lightest bank sinker you need to get to the rocks using light weight mono so the line will break if you get snagged. If the price of lead is an issue, you probably can't afford to be fishing. I pre tie weights so I loose no time replacing them. I use this set up on the jetties.


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

Single hook belmar rig or Alberto knie perfect tog rig if I'm fishing bigger baits


----------

